# adding activated carbon to rid wine of oxidation?



## rshosted (Oct 26, 2008)

I was listening to an old episode of Robert Linders wine talk (a podcast, not sure about the name). But one winemaker said he had overaged a wine in a barrel and the wine had oxidized. He added activated carbon to fix the wine.

I, too, have done this recently. By not topping up enough, and not adding enough So2 (k-meta), I can taste a slight bit of oxidation. Too much for me to enjoy the wine. Possible that others will not notice. 

Right now I have the wine in a corny keg under gas. I was thinking of adding some activated carbon to help rid the wine of the oxidation. So a few questions...

Where does one get activated carbon, and how much to add. I was thinking of cutting a brand new britta water filter open and putting in a few tablespoons of the activated carbon into the wine. Then let it age a month and rack it off. Anyone have a science background to tell me if this poses a health concern? Or if it would do the job? 

Thanks in advance,
Ryan


----------



## grapeman (Oct 26, 2008)

A few years ago I made quite a bit of alcobase and got a carbon snake filter. I got an extra bag of a pound or so of activated charcoal. The charcoal was inexopensive enough, the snake cost more. I have seen one at my LHBS recently. Do a google on carbon snake and see where it takes you.


----------



## Dean (Oct 26, 2008)

Activated carbon can be found at any aquarium shop. It's the same stuff we use in fish tanks to get rid of impurities. I've also heard that a product called Polyclar will help remove oxidation in wines.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 27, 2008)

So what is the process ?


----------



## PeterZ (Oct 27, 2008)

The activated carbon adsorbs the impurities in the liquid. My main concern would be that it would also adsorb flavor and color components from the wine. Perhaps I'll get some and do a side by side comparison. My palette is not that sophisticated, however.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 27, 2008)

Just so folks know what I am talking about with the carbon snake, it is a piece of tubing that attaches with a spicot to a bucket and has carbon added into it. You open the valve and let the wine through it which filters the wine through the carbon and removes impurities. I am trying to post a picture of one without advertising anyone elses company.


----------



## rshosted (Oct 27, 2008)

Can anyone verify if the carbon is the same thing out of a Britta water filter (before I add a little). 

Thanks, ryan. 

Ps cool snake thing but I'd like to avoid another toy.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 27, 2008)

They are pretty much the same thing- with size of particle about the only variable here. The reason I like the snake is that the carbon is trapped inside it and the wine or alchol passes through it. If you just dump it in, you will likely get some suspended fines in it that won't rack well. The snake is under $20 with included charcoal and you wouldn't need to ruin a filter.


----------

